# I finally did it!!!



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

I finally recovered from that bs derealization. And for real guys, the people who say just forget about it and live your life are 100% correct. Just drop it, and alot of people say don't do drugs or drink, the thing about that is not to quit anything cause of fear. I made alot of bad lifestyle changes out of fear and now iv got to try and work my way back. But the derealization is gone because I focused on other things like work.....for the love of God do not obsess over it...give it time and live your life as normal and you will forget about it.


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for you message!!

However can you tell us more about your story please?

Causes of DP/DR?
How long did you suffer?
how it's to feel normal again?

can you drink alcohol ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Nico111 said:


> Thanks for you message!!
> 
> However can you tell us more about your story please?
> 
> ...


I don't mind sharing my story, but I also don't wanna help anyone obsess over recovering.

Mine was triggered when I was taking tramadol, started feeling weird, kinda like I was floating. Thought I was overdosing, I found out later that it was just a panic attack. But after that both dp and Dr had set in.

Dp lasted 6 months
Dr lasted 1 year and 6 months

I don't know what to say about normal. Cause I'm not the same person as I was, and in alot of ways I don't like it. The Dr is gone but the experience has changed me.

Yes I can drink, I could drink the whole time, the only thing that effects dpdr Is fear, obsessing over it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, I'm happy you've recovered, I must say though to other members reading, everything in moderation, you are right when you say don't change your lifestyle however, for many, drinking can lead to worse DR/DP.


----------



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

I am very happy for you ravenexcore, but in my case it took many many years to be cured. And it was not spountaneously, I had to fight actively against it.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

ravenexcore said:


> I finally recovered from that bs derealization. And for real guys, the people who say just forget about it and live your life are 100% correct. Just drop it, and alot of people say don't do drugs or drink, the thing about that is not to quit anything cause of fear. I made alot of bad lifestyle changes out of fear and now iv got to try and work my way back. But the derealization is gone because I focused on other things like work.....for the love of God do not obsess over it...give it time and live your life as normal and you will forget about it.


Thanks for sharing, that's what I am working on. when I do it I can see that it does start to work, I just need to keep at it and leave the dp and dr alone.


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

yes thanks you but i confess i'm worried when i read you don't like the person you became after recovery...

My hope was to think once you recovered you still have you "old problems of life" but you can enjoy life again tho...


----------



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Nico111 said:


> yes thanks you but i confess i'm worried when i read you don't like the person you became after recovery...
> 
> My hope was to think once you recovered you still have you "old problems of life" but you can enjoy life again tho...


Like I said, out of fear I massively changed my life, and that has alot to do with how I feel now. I'm "awake" but my confidence is broken and the "old" me just seems gone. My recovery wasn't sudden either....I had to focus hard on improving my quality of life, and got alitttle better everyday, but once you get into the swing of it, then ignoring it and moving on gets much easier.


----------

